# Feeding a split



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Depends on how you made the split. A hive with little open brood and/or little capped brood to keep warm will forage a large amount of honey and pollen. Then they will open up a brood nest in the honey/nectar core pushing the nectar to the edge and capping it usually for longterm storage. Honey needs to be watered down for feed. I rarely ever feed in spring, especially now in the middle of the main flow. There is plenty natural stuff available.


----------



## Joe Nelson (Apr 24, 2014)

I am splitting to deter a swarm. Lots of nectar in the brood nest. Not much in the way of honey stores outside of the brood nest. So I'm wondering about placing some of the nectar heavy frames which also have pollen stores with the splits. We are starting the main nectar flow, but the splits (nucs) won't have any foragers for a while.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

im not sure what you're talking about. Why will splits not have foragers that is news to me. Why do you need to feed if they have plenty of nectar?

Lets start here, how many frames of capped brood, how many frames of nectar, how many frames of open brood, how many frames of blank foundation of open comb or on the hive right now. How exactly with these frames do you plan to make the split, which hive will raise the queen, will you move either hive after the split?


----------

